# Why Installing A Package Taking A Long Time?



## banyezdemah (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi

I'm wondering why installing a package with "make install" command takes a long time?
Is it normal ?
I think it's too bad for an operating system ...


Regards


----------



## adamk (Jun 8, 2010)

First, if you're running 'make install' you're not installing a package.  You are compiling source code.  And yes, compiling from source can take a very long time.  If you want to install a package, you would use pkg_add.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## banyezdemah (Jun 8, 2010)

I get it,
So I should say I installed "cvsup-without-gui" as following:

`# pkg_add -r cvsup-without-gui`
After that, I tried to "cvsup" with following command:

`# cvsup /etc/supfilr`

But it returned following message to me:


```
cvsup: Command not found.
```


What's the problem?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2010)

a) Since Freebsd 6.3 you don't need cvsup anymore. Use csup(1).
b) after you installed something the shell needs to be "rehashed". 

`$ rehash`


----------



## banyezdemah (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, I did it and the problem has been solved.

Thanks so much


----------



## banyezdemah (Jun 8, 2010)

I have another question,

When we compile a new package, there is some other packages that I think they will compile too during the "make install" process.
I think they are the dependencies and should be compiled or installed.
What will happen if we do not choose them to compile during "make install" process?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2010)

You don't have a choice. Dependencies will be build. 

Take some time to read the handbook: Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

